# Medical Emergency Scenarios



## TornWingedAngel1 (Aug 11, 2010)

What’s up everyone?

So I’m in a paramedic training course right now, and we’re going through out Medical Emergencies Module.  Our practical for it is the beginning of September.  So, with the study group I’m with, I suggested getting together and creating/looking up some medical emergency scenarios to practice through as a group for additional practice before the test.

I was just wondering if anyone here knew of any sites that just have scenarios we could use?  (Including a chief complaint, vital signs, recommended treatments, and possibly diagnoses)  Or, hell, if anyone has any real experiences or one they’ve made up.

I’ve only begun looking, so maybe when I do a google search I’ll find some, but you all know the life of a paramedic student, I’m sure.  No room to breath.  So making a post here right before work is a little bit quicker than looking to google.  =P


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2010)

Closing as duplicate of thread http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19386


----------

